# Hmm GloFish?



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

These don't seem quite right.

GloFish® Photos


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I just read some info on GloFish, interesting, they were developed and breed to help save the environment!! Every fish you buy helps fund the project. I had no clue.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Those are definitely artificially flavored fish :lol: I think they are made by Kellogs, and sold near the Froot Loops.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. They're a little bit different than tattooed fish or painted fish though. They were genetically engineered to fluoresce and now they're true-breeding fluorescent fish.


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

Perhaps a better option than tattooed fish for people who want brightly colored fish to coordinate with their brightly colored gravel.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

In the bio lab at college, they used to have an article on the wall about a genetically engineered rabbit with green fluorescent fur. Usually, they just use 'green fluorescent protein' derived from a type of jellyfish.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting site, I didn't know the glofish were created for environmental reasons. Definitely better than the tattooed fish for people who want bright colors, but a bit garish for my tastes.

A rabbit with green fluorescent fur? That's a bit too much for me.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

They are not abused little fishes. We did this with E coli. bacteria in my high school bio class. These animals will breed completely true and even hybridize. My physics teacher has a GloFish(made from a zebra danio like they all are) and a true Zebra Danio cross. I will post pictures. And they are just made with jellyfish genes. It is pretty nifty once you read about it.

Kaitlyn


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Not allowed in California.....somebody want to ship me some? 

I kid I kid


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

hmm, we have the red ones on sale around here regularly but i have not seen the green or orange ones yet. might be interested in a few for my daughters tank, she loves orange, but i hate goldfish and moons so this might be a happy compromise. it is different when all three colors are together though....


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw these at an Aquarium Adventure, they were selling for a pricey 11 dollars each. Probably appeals to the children if anyone at all.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

They can be found online cheaper then that, although I do find that they are way more expensive then zibra danios. But from what I have read they glow ultraviolet colors under a black light in a dark room.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

They do glow! Man that is the best, they are fun little fish and have a bit more attitude than the normal zebra danios.


----------

